# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الداعية بين الانتماء والارتماء

## عادل الغرياني

*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
يقول الشيخ السباعي رحمه الله تعالى : انتاؤك إلى الله تعالى ارتفاع إليه ، واتباعك الشيطان ارتماء عليه ، وشتان بين من يرتفع إلى ملكوت السموات ، ومن يهوى أسفل الدركات .اهـ
الانتماء إلى الله تعالى أن تكون من أهله معروف بين خلقه بانتمائك للحق فأنت بالله تعالى أعلى وأغلى .
فماذا فقد من وجد الله تعالى ، وماذا وجد من فقد الله تعالى .

فبانتمائك يفرح بك أهل الحق ويزيدون بحضورك ، وبانتمائك تكون عند الناس في محل رضا حتى ولو كانوا يسخطونك ؛لأنه من أرضى الله تعالى في سخط الناس رضي الله عنه وأرضى عليه الناس ، 

وبانتمائك تنال في الآخرة فرح النبي صلى الله عيه وسلم بك وتشرب من يده وتقر عينك بالرسول فيرضى الله تعالى عنك وتدخل الجنة .

أما بارتمائك في أحضان إبليس يحزن المؤمنون والصالحون ويستهويك الناس وتنزل من عيونهم 

وللمعصية ذل
قال الحسن فلو هملجت بهم البراذين ( البغال ) لذل المعصية بين أعينهم .
فهو ساقط لأنه في أوحال البعد موصول ، وعن الطهارة مقطوع ، وبالأدناس معلق ، وعن المساجد منقطع ، فهو شاذ لمخالفته الأطهار ، فيذل فيصبح ضعيفا لتوالي شذوذه ، فيضعف وببعده فيكون منكرا ، فلا يفيق إلا وهو مدرج في القبر موضوع في قعرها ولعياذ بالله.
فاحذر أن تكون ممن رمى نفسه في أحضان الأهواء لسبب من أسباب الدنيا الزائلة .

وكن عزيزا بانتمائك للحق ولو حاربوك من في الأرض كلهم جميعا 
جعلنا الله من أهل الحق وأتباعه المنصورين
وصل اللهم على محمد وآله وسلم 
وآخر دعوانا الحمد لله رب العالمين .
عادل الغرياني
*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يا هلا مرحبًا، عودًا حميدًا.

----------

